# Youtube embedding



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Can this be turned on?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Done.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

UGH! Can that be turned _OFF?_


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick said:


> UGH! Can that be turned _OFF?_


Your complaint is noted. Right now its a trial period. Lets see how it goes. If users abuse the tag, it will get turned off.

As long as the videos are on topic with the discussions, there shouldn't be an issue. Also, the videos should be of good taste or they will get removed.

BTW, don't click the play button if you don't want the video to play.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, don't click the play button if you don't want the video to play.


Well, it's my fault -- my curiosity got the better of me, but I soon regretted that. What a _GOD-AWFUL_ choice for our very first YouTube imbed. To make matters worse, I could not find a way to turn it off (not mute) other than exiting the site.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Nick said:


> Well, it's my fault -- my curiosity got the better of me, but I soon regretted that. What a _GOD-AWFUL_ choice for our very first YouTube imbed. To make matters worse, I cound not find a way to turn it off (not mute) other than exiting the site.


The pause button is on the lower left for Youtube videos.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> Well, it's my fault -- my curiosity got the better of me, but I soon regretted that. What a _GOD-AWFUL_ choice for our very first YouTube imbed. To make matters worse, I could not find a way to turn it off (not mute) other than exiting the site.


There's a pause/play button in the bottom left corner of the embedded window. Or you can press the back button on your browser to leave the thread.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> There's a pause/play button in the bottom left corner of the embedded window. Or you can press the back button on your browser to leave the thread.


Slacker. :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

barryb said:


> Slacker. :lol:




Hey, I was more complete in my answer... I gave him two choices for how to turn it off. You, on the other hand, only provided him one. It took me an extra minute. :lol:

Then again you're physically handicapped at the moment due to your firewood holder so I guess I should cut you some slack. :grin:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

barryb said:


> The pause button is on the lower left for Youtube videos.


Pithy rejoinder:

I was so offended by that god-awful noise that I just wanted to delete it altogether -- not just pause or mute (not moot). It was so bad that I wanted to rip my laptop out and throw it in the garbage.

What we need some kind of [DUMP] button. :bonk1: I am _stunned_ that anyone would even post that kind of offensive crap!

Where are the _Moody Blues_ or _Yanni_ when we need them?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Hey, I was more complete in my answer... I gave him two choices for how to turn it off. You, on the other hand, only provided him one. It took me an extra minute. :lol:
> 
> Then again you're physically handicapped at the moment due to your firewood holder so I guess I should cut you some slack. :grin:


But... I even made time in my handicapped state to post a picture. :nono2: :lol:

Side note: I found after I came out of shock I had broken my rib too. I am all healed up now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please note, you're not required to view youtube videos. If you don't like the content, or suspect as much based on the preview (which in the case of post#1 was pretty much self-explanatory) just don't view it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing smiddy


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I actually rather liked it.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

So, is someone going to show how to imbed youtube videos?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

put the video's code number between [youtube] tags.
Example: [youtube]p54CMth4Jpg[/youtube]


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

For Nick: :sure:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, this isn't the "share every video you can find" thread. I think the question has been asked and answered.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One more before closing the thread ... a DBSTalk classic.


----------

